# KEIFEI pharma Please help!



## asturiano (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello guys!

I have been reading a lot on this forum about KEIFEI but didnt get anything clear. I am really sad cause I was about to start a cycle for the first time and I just find out that the stuff my PT is going to give is all KEIFEI. Can anyone clarify if this brand is good or not? Please help! Thanks!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Good stuff...I used the Sust about 6 weeks ago. It was very smooth.


----------



## asturiano (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks so much latblaster for your reply! I was trying to contact you earlier cause I saw really good posts from you but couldnt find the chat or message button :confused1: .

Why then there are so many mixed good and bad comments about this lab? This is really confusing, now I´m doubting a lot about using Keifei and sucks cause it took me long time to fing this PT who is the one helping me out :confused1:


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

It's good stuff if u get genuine. I've got a mate who won't use anything else and it certainly works for him


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I hope it's good as I've got aload of their Parabolin I'm about to start in a week or two.


----------



## asturiano (Jan 23, 2014)

Is kefei the same brand as keifei (with i) How do you check if it´s genuine? Through the bar code?

Anyone else that has done a whole cycle with this lab that can tell us more about it?

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Wish I could get some more of the Sustanon.....

Check on the website mate.


----------



## dhxxx (Jan 22, 2014)

asturiano said:


> Is kefei the same brand as keifei (with i) How do you check if it´s genuine?
> 
> Through the bar code?
> 
> ...


Keifei pharma is the new line from the same keifei.com but pharma not UG any more but the are the same company and they ben before till now

Is the site of keifei bioresearch

They only thing u can make sure they stuff is ok its by the barcode in the vail and u go to there website

And u check out and in the dame web site they show u the fake websites and fak products 2 tobu can make the differents

By the way keifeipharma web site not lunch yet

They are the best i use till now from 4 years

They lunch now falostatin 344 ??


----------



## dhxxx (Jan 22, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Wish I could get some more of the Sustanon.....
> 
> Check on the website mate.


Why u cant buy it anymore ??!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

dhxxx said:


> Why u cant buy it anymore ??!!!


Coz my supplier doesn't have it.


----------



## dhxxx (Jan 22, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Coz my supplier doesn't have it.


I know mate in uk from 4 month no one get it

And they will not anymore !!!

Try in romania they have it there

The new and the old line


----------



## asturiano (Jan 23, 2014)

Dhxxx, latblaster, solidcecil thank you very much for your comments. Now I'm a bit more relaxed that at least some of you had good results with Keifei. I don't know why I found so many bad comments when googling about this brand, this comments were few years old. Do you think now this lab produces better quality gear since they are not UG any more???

Would appreciate a lot if anyone else could share their experiences using Keifei.

Thanks!!!


----------



## dhxxx (Jan 22, 2014)

asturiano said:


> Dhxxx, latblaster, solidcecil thank you very much for your comments. Now I'm a bit more relaxed that at least some of you had good results with Keifei. I don't know why I found so many bad comments when googling about this brand, this comments were few years old. Do you think now this lab produces better quality gear since they are not UG any more???
> 
> Would appreciate a lot if anyone else could share their experiences using Keifei.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Yes my friend u will find bad words about it some time coz before they was faking keifei in Thailand and keifei was fighting this all the time and now the make

Keifeipharma its so good man I telling u the make now

Follstanten 344 !!!!

Just u need to check the barcode to make sure its good to go


----------



## asturiano (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for your answer dhxxx, I´m starting today, let´s see the way it goes. Will let you know!


----------



## JustConsulting (Jul 10, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> I hope it's good as I've got aload of their Parabolin I'm about to start in a week or two.


Hei solidcecil, how it`s going the tren?results


----------



## JustConsulting (Jul 10, 2012)

asturiano said:


> Thanks for your answer dhxxx, I´m starting today, let´s see the way it goes. Will let you know![/QUO
> 
> Some feedback about your tren juice?


----------



## OLLIEM1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello mate,

I've used their Sustanon 250, Test 350, Decca 300 and grey top growth. They are in my opinion the closest thing to a Pharma grade product as you will ever get. Smooth to pin, zero PIP and easy on the wallet.

I hope this helped. Good luck and post your resaults.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

OLLIEM1 said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> I've used their Sustanon 250, Test 350, Decca 300 and grey top growth. They are in my opinion the closest thing to a Pharma grade product as you will ever get. Smooth to pin, zero PIP and easy on the wallet.
> 
> I hope this helped. Good luck and post your resaults.


 I doubt @asturiano will reply buddy, his last login was feb 2014 along with this thread. Strong bump lol.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

OLLIEM1 said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> I've used their Sustanon 250, Test 350, Decca 300 and grey top growth. They are in my opinion the closest thing to a Pharma grade product as you will ever get. Smooth to pin, zero PIP and easy on the wallet.
> 
> I hope this helped. Good luck and post your resaults.


 f**k off rep lmao.


----------



## den984 (Jan 4, 2016)

OLLIEM1 said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> I've used their Sustanon 250, Test 350, Decca 300 and grey top growth. They are in my opinion the closest thing to a Pharma grade product as you will ever get. Smooth to pin, zero PIP and easy on the wallet.


 Exactly!


----------



## Thomasfreddy (Oct 12, 2014)

asturiano said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I have been reading a lot on this forum about KEIFEI but didnt get anything clear. I am really sad cause I was about to start a cycle for the first time and I just find out that the stuff my PT is going to give is all KEIFEI. Can anyone clarify if this brand is good or not? Please help! Thanks!


 Keifei and dunning. Best labs around


----------

